

Android Fake ID bug exposes smartphones and tablets - praneshp
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28544443

======
martiuk
"We appreciate Bluebox responsibly reporting this vulnerability to us; third-
party research is one of the ways Android is made stronger for users. After
receiving word of this vulnerability, we quickly issued a patch that was
distributed to Android partners, as well as to AOSP. Google Play and Verify
Apps have also been enhanced to protect users from this issue. At this time,
we have scanned all applications submitted to Google Play as well as those
Google has reviewed from outside of Google Play, and we have seen no evidence
of attempted exploitation of this vulnerability."

------
MaysonL
This seems to be a little overblown, to put it perhaps more mildly than
necessary.

See also:
[http://www.osnews.com/story/27868/Another_day_another_sensat...](http://www.osnews.com/story/27868/Another_day_another_sensationalist_unfounded_security_story)
which calls it out as basically BS.

~~~
praneshp
Thanks. One of the reasons I posted this here was to find out such a rebuttal.
The article smelt like BS but I didn't know enough to call it out.

------
walterbell
Can you please fix the title of the story? "Android Fake ID bug exposes
smartphones and tablets"

~~~
praneshp
Hey walterbell, I don't see a diff between what you suggest and what the title
is, unless you just want me to add the quotes. Do quotes mean anything
special?

~~~
walterbell
At the time I posted the comment, there was no title, only a URL. It's fine
now.

